# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Обеспечение безопасности бюджетной организации

## Reed95

Салют. Хочу услышать мнение более опытных коллег в плане сетевой безопасности. На данный момент имеется около 30 машин, все стоят на Windows, часть на лицензии, часть нет. Версии разные, от ХР до 10(кроме Vista). Сеть строится таким образом, что основная часть компьютеров сидит на обычном канале связи(имеется VPN соединение на уровне провайдера), а компьютеры сидят в рабочей группе, без сервера и AD. Обмен между ними данными происходит путем подключения сетевой папки на обычном пользовательском ПК под Win7 и лицензионным KAV. Один компьютер сидит в своей защищенной сети города для бухгалтерских нужд, с ним обмен данных через флешки. 
Около 30% имеет лицензионных касперских, остальные посадил на Microsoft Defender т.к. машины слабые и обычные Free антивирусы тормозят рабочий процесс. 
Однажды, один ПК словил шифровальщика, на нем была Panda и не обновленный Defender(все это стояло еще до меня). Crypt0005, вылечил, однако файлы улетели. 
Собственно вопрос в чем, какой софт порекомендуете для обычных пользователей и для машин, имеющих более важную информацию. Фаерволы, песочницы и антивирусы. Спасибо за ответы  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Собственно вопрос в чем, какой софт порекомендуете для обычных пользователей и для машин, имеющих более важную информацию. Фаерволы, песочницы и антивирусы.


Добрый день,
Для компьютеров с ценной информацией ничего лучше *регулярного резервного копирования, обновления ПО и системы* с целью устранения различных уязвимостей. Антивирус в наши дни дело вторичное, дополнительная линия защиты. Встроенный защитник Windows неплохо справляется с этой задачей на мой взгляд.

----------

